# Old or new slates



## jeremy1 (Sep 2, 2017)

We're renovating an old church near Wick in Scotland and are trying to decide whether to use old slates or new Spanish ones. I'm no expert on old building roofs and would appreciate any advice (and if there's a roofer looking for work..).

One side of the roof is 3/4 slated in local old slates. Other side a 1/4. One roofer says scrap all the old and replace with new Spanish slates. Another roofer says the old slates are better and to use them. Who's right? And bear in mind its grade 2 listed (with permission for residential conversion)

We have thousands of reclaimed slates left on site (we took over the project from a group of 3 people who abandoned it)

The roof has 1" boards over its surface and membrane over, onto which the slates have been nailed. No battens. Seems to me that all the holes in the membrane might be a problem, unless membrane self seals around nails? Membrane used is VP400 Plus LR Vapour Permeable Felt Underlay by Protect

Pictures at www.oldchurchroof.weebly.com

Thanks, J


----------

